# Rat Rod CBP all welcome!



## plymouth71

Rat Rod Community Build project:

For those unaware, a CBP stands for Community Build Project. Where everyone builds/customizes either the same cars or builds different Cars under a similar theme. 

The rules:

Build any vehicle you want as long as it has lots of rust. it can have missing parts and so on. No more than 50% of the vehicle can be shiny, or even the same color if you choose. Hot rods are the usual subject but this is no holds barred!

You must start a fresh build, Post lots of pictures! Start with a Picture of the car your starting with and if you like tell us what you plan to do with it. Above all, keep us up to date on the progress, let us all see how it's progressing.

The prefered end date will be The day after the September Longweekend which would be September 6th.

You can build in either project or both for that matter and build as many as you like.


Now show us your stuff!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok- no HO Scale contribution yet. But I was at a Cruise-In at a local Cafe yesterday, and this pretty awesome '35-'36(w/'34 grill) Ford Coupe -Rat Rod pulls in, and I snapped a few pix- maybe to use as inspiration ?


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Check out the Rat Rod @ 0:51 near the end of the Orkin commercial !


Neal:dude:


----------



## clemedc

That car in the commercial is awesome. haha thanks for the post 1scalevolvo


----------



## Super Coupe

That is definately a "RAT ROD"
>Tom<


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Where can I get some HO scale rats to add to my ratbuilds ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## clemedc

where is a good place to buy a reproduction hot rod body like the old tjet style??


----------



## 1scalevolvo

http://www.roadracereplicas.com/ or eBay


:dude: Neal


----------



## bobhch

Looks like everyone is getting hyped up to start!

Hmmmm what Rat Rod to build...Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...still thinking...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Here is my contribution !*

This is my CBP contribution. It is basicly a Junk box rescue of an Aurora AFX Baja Bug coated in paint.Once stripped off withy ELO It revealed missing parts of the front fenders & quarter panels & the motor was missing the muffler & was mounted Asswise. After everthing was cleaned ,disassembled & sorted out I re-detailed the motor with a resincast of the T-Jet dune buggy exhaust & added more details like a distributer & heater boxes. The front quarter panels & part of the front fenders were rebuilt with scrap plastic & plastruct.I also added a fabricated protection cage for the VW engine made from parts tree's & plastruct. The front bumper bar is cast off from the T-Jet Hot Rod.Decals are from 3 R.It is painted in floquil R.R " Old White " with other Rail road colors like rust,black grime,Dirt, & mud.Front head lights were customised for an "abused & fabricated " look.It runs on an Aurora AFX MT chassis that I assembled from my parts stock. Enjoy !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Rolls

That's one work-horse hard runner you built, Neal! Looks great. And your fabrications always add a cool custom element. Sweet!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*I'm in*

I had been waiting for inspiration. To create something with some actual community lineage I piled up some stuff that I'd accumulated from my slot bretheren....and stirred it around. 










See ya in September! :wave:


----------



## clemedc

We will look forward to it Bill. Im still kicking around ideas and waiting on a body but I plan on joining in on this. 1scalevolvo I love the lil baja bug I had 1 in the early 80`s it was a bug eye I built myself and cut up an old 67 beetle then installed the fiberglass kit, GOOD JOB TO YOU, it looks like its seen a BAJA or 2


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Lookin' Good Guys :thumbsup:
Personally, I'm still thinkin' bout bodies, and tryin to decide if I should build it as a Racin or Rat entry


----------



## plymouth71

Why not do both Ralph?


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Why not do both Ralph?


Good idea plymouth71 :thumbsup:

Neal that VW just hit that part of my brain. You know that part that thinks SLOT CARS RULE!! That engine & rear engine cage is AWESUM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...VW NUT...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Combo ?*



plymouth71 said:


> Why not do both Ralph?


 Yeah, well....actually I COULD Do BOTH- in the very same car - couldn't I ?!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

OK, I guess I'm IN 
The pic below is a teaser puzzle, ie- I'm gonna try and use bits of all the stuff seen in the pic, plus a few more pieces that haven't arrived yet


----------



## Bill Hall

It is.....

aliiiive!










A ways to go yet. Details to follow across the summer as things work out.


----------



## tjd241

... better engine. Likey. :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

*Not sure which one yet*

Still kicking ideas around here but it will be one or the other.


----------



## bobhch

clemedc said:


> Still kicking ideas around here but it will be one or the other.


clemedc,

That Dash rod body can go real low if you chop part of the seating compartment out to clear the top chassis gear plate.

When I first came to HT the guys here gave me a few good tips on this body. I still have that one in the "half way" done stage. Someday....

Ralph,

That plastic black roadster (via: McDonald's kids meal toy) body from "days gone by" is one of my choices along with the 46 Ford by AW...heck there are lots of choices... man I need to get started soon. 

Bill,

All I can say is you are the KING of Willy's!!

Bob...have rusty paint...zilla


----------



## clydeomite

Ok:
I'll bite what the heck a contest that ends on my Birthday:hat: cant be all bad.:freak
:Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clemedc

Thanks for the TIP Bobhch. You go Bill the Willys is looking mighty fine indeed. and Im looking forward to seeing Ralph`s and clydeomite creations, and whom ever I missed or decides to join. Im just glad we have till labor day.


----------



## clydeomite

Well :
Here is the update from Cherokee Garage. The crew found some ol Corn liquor stashed :freak:under the seat of this ol heap and have been missin for a few dayz , So i got thier squaws to sweep up the shop nice n neat. I got the tonouea cover busted loos waitin for a nhinge thier not sure whats gonna happen up front. Maybe an openin hood or a flip front end. not sure bout paint either I'm kinda partial to the faded red color. I stole the wheels off a Hot wheels prostocker.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice!!! That looks like a Pinesol deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Uh yeah I like it clyde


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Update on my WIP....
So far, I've completed my Chassis/Motor and she is a Fast lil bugger. And FYI- this is gonna be a Runner- NOT a Shelf Queen ! The bodywork has just begun, but I want to state a change in plans and focus. This lil coupe is steering away from a Rat Rod project and will be heading toward a CBP Racing Car build. And future updates and pix will be posted in the CBP Racing Car thread. And the theme of my entry, will be an early 1960's era Dirttrack Modified Coupe.


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice!!! That looks like a Pinesol deal. :thumbsup:


clyde that is a great look...Yeah! :thumbsup:

Bob...second NTxs' thumbs-up...zilla


----------



## clemedc

Looking good there Ralph


----------



## plymouth71

bobhch said:


> clemedc,
> 
> That Dash rod body can go real low if you chop part of the seating compartment out to clear the top chassis gear plate.
> 
> When I first came to HT the guys here gave me a few good tips on this body. I still have that one in the "half way" done stage. Someday....
> 
> Bob...have rusty paint...zilla



HELLLLOOOOOO !?!?!?! Zilla, Today is a Someday ya know. No time like the present, It's Crunch Time, It's Days are Numbered, It's the Eleventh hour, Feast or Famine!, You are Full of the joys of spring!, The opportunity is here today, gone tomorrow, Theres no time to lose, You know the Drill.

Stop looking at me like i'm an idiom! LoL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Cool roof job on that Hot Rod !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

There's some cool stuff being built here!!! Always a Willys fan, and liking that hard top hot rod too!!! May have to try that...RM


----------



## clemedc

*Custom hot rod roof*

I have been struggling to make a hard top out of my Rat Rod I hope it pans out. I took the tail section from another dash body and narrowed it into a roof and im still trying to rough it in, only time will tell if it makes it to the final version


----------



## Bill Hall

*Building rats...*

...is my favorite thing to do.

I'm really enjoying watching everyones rats progress and the thoughts behind them. I never thought about it until I was catching up on everyone's projects today; but the rat/junk box project is one of the most satisfying parts of the slot hobby for me. 

Periodically one crawls out of scrap pile and catches my intrest... AND the build is on. Every one of these started out as a mangled stocker. 





































So far the ...

body was from Kiwi Dave
chrome motor from the Hilltop Gang
wheels and tires from Sgrigs
tyco stuff from my buddy Les' house fire
grill from GearBuster
chassis from my scrap box
front axle from the brass pile
front stub axles stainless brads
bits and pieces of O guage track for tabs and brackets


----------



## clemedc

I love the stance of your Willys Bill


----------



## plymouth71

Can I supply the decals????


----------



## tjd241

Yeah.... Can he supply the decals?


----------



## clemedc

haha that`ll be the day


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Bill...you Hot Rod builds are totally Bodacious !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## torredcuda

Im gonna give it a go,I`ll add it to my garage thread.


----------



## plymouth71

Hey Torred please remember to post it here too, this is the official build thread...:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Official thread? I'm officially IN!!!*

After thinking about what I had to work with, I've finally made a solid decision as to my CBP rat rod project... And while it might not be a rod per se, it will be ratty!!!! And gassy!!! LOL









I started this lighting project a ways back, with the surgery on my hands still a fresh thing. Needless to say, I goofed!! A little too much off a tail light, and one of the head light holes got fudged too. Sad because these MM 55 bodies are getting harder to find. Needless to say, my little goofs will make for good and ratty fun. 



Progress report:




























It's far from done, but I made decent progress on it today! I still have to figure out a solid way to mount the engine to the body ( both front and back) and decide if I want to light it or not. I'm pretty sure I can get the circuit board under the engine like I did in the flipper Willys. I also want to find out if I goofed up the top of the front when the hood came off. Is there a bar across the top of the grille under the hood? If so, I'll have to replace that piece. GULP! :freak: And I bet I do!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whew! I just checked the pix of Tom S's 55 Chebby, and the hood splits at the grille. I think I'd still need the radiator support going across the top, so I'm not out of the woods yet!! Back to work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Scm, I am loving that 55!!! Especially the rust holes. :hat:


----------



## clemedc

*Rust*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Scm, I am loving that 55!!! Especially the rust holes. :hat:


hahaha yes the rust is great Joe, good job Slotcarman :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still a long way to go.. She should be in primer tomorrow night. I still am working out the engine mounting. Those holes will look more like rust once the details start getting worked on.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great Job on the '55 CHevy !!!! What I do is paint the rust holes first with flat brown then spray over the body color lightly. I like what you are doing with the engine & radiator ! I want to apply that to my next builds !! What I like about the Rat Rod concept is that you can build on cars that normally would be considered " JunK ". KeepdemComming !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Bill your Willy's is looking great in pieces or popped together! 

Slotcarman this 55s progress in motion is going to be fun to watch!

Bob...!!!...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, as stated in the CL&M thread, I shot a little primer.. Here's where Mr. Ratty 55 sits as of tonight....



















I'm wishing I could have found a slightly smaller engine for this build. The passing gasser donor works, but it is a bit over sized. This made for a tight fit in the body. I think it'll work out okay though... Stay tuned!!!


----------



## alpink

lookin like a winner. I think i have one of the DASH flat black 55s for a t-jet chassis. untouched, that might be a replica of the 55 in "two lane blacktop" or was it "white line fever" ? LOL!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I did feel better once that purple was covered...:lol: Jump on in Al!! Rats are fun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Update picture...










More in the CL&M thread soon!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slowly but surely....










More pix in the Creative Light and Motion thread...


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEETTTT!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> SWEEEETTTT!!!
> 
> Wes


What Wes said!!!

Bz


----------



## slotto

SCM, you dog. That double nickel looked so cool then I scrolled down to see it lighted. My socks are officially knocked off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing the contest is over??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Plenty of time yet, Randy!! The CBPs don't end until 9/6, so get the boys back in shape!! Vacation is over!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Plenty of time yet, Randy!! The CBPs don't end until 9/6, so get the boys back in shape!! Vacation is over!! :lol:


I knew the time frame, lol. Just meant, that 55 will be hard to beat, although a very cool murdered Willys is in the running, plus a few others hiding out... As for the boys, they're still on vacation, can't get em back to work...RM


----------



## plymouth71

I thought it wasn't a contest...!?!?!?


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's not!! Just trying to get the Hilltop gang motivated...

You know Randy, honda is looking for a job.. Maybe if you tell the boys they either they get back to work now, or you're making him shop foreman...


----------



## torredcuda

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I knew the time frame, lol. Just meant, that 55 will be hard to beat, although a very cool murdered Willys is in the running, plus a few others hiding out... As for the boys, they're still on vacation, can't get em back to work...RM


Same here-I had vacation from 7/2-7/12 and getting back to the working mode is tough for an old guy!


----------



## bobhch

*Saw & Claw are hard at it...*

It is GO time:

I would like to take a quick moment to introduce Team...Techno...Zilla

Alpha-60 AKA: "The Saw" doing what he does best...Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz 










Garth-A7 AKA: "The Claw" can grip and move large objects into place with no problems.










These guys were talking to "Honda" about the Wideness of this O-GOES-HO body by Tom & Bob last night. 

Bing, Bing....the pin balls started bouncing all over the place after the third ball got locked in place for a 3 ball free for all!! 
:roll::woohoo::roll:










They are pretty pumped up to do this build. Now we need to get these 2 pieces sized up and stuck back together. 










Yep Technology is great! 










Saw says he is a second Cousin to "Johnny 5" but, we have our doubts. More than likely he is just trying to brag things up a little.

Bob...C'mon guys it's time to earn that 10W30 SAE oil change and lube...zilla


----------



## clemedc

A 3 ball free for all LOL YOU CRACK ME UP, caint wait to see it Bob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man... I can't wait to see what these uhhhh.. guys come up with!! Looks promising Bob... chop chop chop... zilla!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's what I call chopped... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

I've sooooo been wanting to section one of those red hot chili burgers and scrunch it onto a t-jet chassis.

I'm all exciti-pated Bob. Please keep us up to speed on all the twists and turns Zilla!


----------



## WesJY

OH MANNNNNN ..... Can't wait to see the finished car!!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Here's an update...


----------



## plymouth71

Bill Hall said:


> I'm all exciti-pated Bob.



I'm pretty sure if you go to the local pharmacy they can get you something to help with that Bill...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, I just about got this thing buttoned up today!! All that's really left is running it and see how it handles... I bet it don't like curves too much... :lol:





































Hope I don't get snagged by the cops, with that tail light lens missing!!


----------



## kiwidave

Best of both worlds here. A Bill Hall Rat and a lit up thang from Joe. I really like the fact the Chevy has a busted tail light!


----------



## Rolls

What KD said! You guys are just plain unbelievable. I absolutely love what you do!!


----------



## clemedc

Good job Bill and SCM very very cool cars


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Well, I just about got this thing buttoned up today!! All that's really left is running it and see how it handles... I bet it don't like curves too much... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I don't get snagged by the cops, with that tail light lens missing!!





Bill Hall said:


> Here's an update...



Very neat Willys and 55 guys....I love this place!

Bob...welcome to a dog gone fun time...zilla


----------



## clemedc

2 sweet rides for sure good job guys


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This is some good stuff!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Thanks Bill...I needed a little PUSH to keep going on this!*

Hello Everyone,

Well if I remember right this CBP was also supposed to show some pics and how to do its....Community Build Project pictures right here baby!!

It has been real hard for me since my STOP smoking (4-11-2011) to get back to doing slot car builds. This CBP and Dobas crazed Chop the Top off a Honda Element is just what I needed to get back in the groove. Slowly but, steadily....Yes life goes on.

The first thing I did was install a Hal 9000 in the shop to keep things running smooth










I used 6mm Tamiya masking tape and my eyeballs to lay down the mask off lines. 
This keeps things nice and Hal 9000 perfect. 

A few seconds on the belt sander is all it took to get things to size. 










Then some more tape strips were placed on the body to hold the two halves together.










Just a little material removed made a huge difference. 

About the thickness of 2 pennies (give or take a smidge).











If you compare the rear windows you get a good idea of how much change was made.











Will be using some, cut down to size, springs on each side of the front axle to keep it centered.











A little Poster putty and a small piece of a toothpick later and this Rat Rod was tearing up the track on its inaugural run.

Am digging this roadster...Yeah! Thanks Tom and Bob for all you guys do.










Apparently Hal has heard of the famous Hobby Talk Nuther Dave. He wants to say hello.










This body is working out perfect for a T-Jet as it doesn't show the chassis.


The next step will be to join these two pieces together. Then put a front body post in place. In the rear there is no room for a screw post. I will be taking some plastistruct to build a rear slide c-channel type mount instead.

Bob...going to rAt RoD this thing to the hilt...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great stuff here!!! Cant wait to get started on mine!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Doh!!! Why didn't I think of this??? RM


----------



## tjd241

*Nice...*

.... to see an O-Go on a diet... There's hope for them yet...


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's shaping up really good there, Bob...slices and dices... Zilla!!! It just occurred to me... have you figured out how to narrow the windshield? It looks like it's flat, so side trimming might be your best option. Good going making that hot pepper extra spicy!!! Now I want one!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's shaping up really good there, Bob...slices and dices... Zilla!!! It just occurred to me... have you figured out how to narrow the windshield? It looks like it's flat, so side trimming might be your best option. Good going making that hot pepper extra spicy!!! Now I want one!! :lol:


slotcarman,

I had planned to cut some clear red sheet plastic into a front and rear window piece but, your narrow the windshield idea sounds good too. 

Picked up a few of these Peppers from Buds at a good price with a 20% off promotion he had going on at the time.

Bob...I am putting myself to the fullest possible use, which is all I think that any conscious entity can ever hope to do...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> . . . Picked up a few of these Peppers from Buds at a good price with a 20% off promotion he had going on at the time . . .



Big fan of the 20% coupon from Bud's here too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

*Rat rod*

Here is another update of my version of a RAT ROD more changes still to come. I am enjoying this.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good there clem!! I'm liking the 2 tone primer job! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Yeah clemedc,

Go Man Go.......that is Rat and Rod all the way!!

Super Glued this thing back together and put a front post on her. 










Thinking about cutting out the center roof section & filling that in with mini boards of aged looking balsa wood?

Then maybe a rusty roof rack from that green racing AFX car? Ooooh and I could put some dirty junk on the rack.

Neal can you see it....yeah! :dude:



















Just got done with some track time and am diggin' it. 

I'm not going to hog this idea of a slim body all to myself so, who is going to be next to chop and drop this little pepper? 

There are so many ways you can go with this now. My next one will be red with a white top and a possible Surfboard or dare I Double Surfboard the roof...yeah!!



Bob...once you go Rat you never go back...zilla


----------



## clemedc

I love the look there Bob O-goes-ZILLA caint wait to see the engine in there, and thanks SCM


----------



## Super Coupe

That is coming along nicely.It's like Humpty Dumpty,Split in half and put back together again.
>Tom<


----------



## slotnewbie69

:thumbsup:awesome zilla!


----------



## torredcuda

Mines getting there-


----------



## bobhch

torredcuda,

I see window post and a top peice added to pull this body together. Skull is on the way...
Great Rat under Construction pics...keep on ratting!

Bob...rat on...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's looking pretty dang good TCuda...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks downright sinister!!! Wicked cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

:thumbsup::thumbsup: two thumbs up


----------



## Bill Hall

clemedc said:


> Here is another update of my version of a RAT ROD more changes still to come. I am enjoying this.


Looking good Clem. The roof fitment came out great!


----------



## slotnewbie69

heres a truck from my hood.love it maybe a bit o inspiration for y'all


----------



## slotnewbie69

and heres a couple pics of maybes for the cbp rats...the clear bodies are actually very carefully cut out jello molds believe it or not!








this will get kiwi and bill halls treatment...
and a very cool jello mold...








and the veedub on a tycopro lwb for fun








and a side by side of the two


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Yeah clemedc,
> 
> Go Man Go.......that is Rat and Rod all the way!!
> 
> Super Glued this thing back together and put a front post on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about cutting out the center roof section & filling that in with mini boards of aged looking balsa wood?
> 
> Then maybe a rusty roof rack from that green racing AFX car? Ooooh and I could put some dirty junk on the rack.
> 
> Neal can you see it....yeah! :dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got done with some track time and am diggin' it.
> 
> I'm not going to hog this idea of a slim body all to myself so, who is going to be next to chop and drop this little pepper?
> 
> There are so many ways you can go with this now. My next one will be red with a white top and a possible Surfboard or dare I Double Surfboard the roof...yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...once you go Rat you never go back...zilla


:thumbsup: BOB ! You-R-DA-Man !!! Great Idea ! I have 2 of these that I eventully want to make into an extended Limo on a 4-Gear chassis !! Perhaps after I get to the next hundred projects & get some new 4-Gear chassis's ( I am almost out ). That is a great Idea ! Just finished my Rat Benz & going on to my next Rat project ! Can't wait to see your project complete !! Your right Bob ! once you go Rat....Its just "Ratitude " all the way !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I think Neal has inpired me to look in the "Junk" box and see whats in there!!!

Neal post a shot of that Benz bud!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Great now I need to VW build again...Thanks Newbie69*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I think Neal has inspired me to look in the "Junk" box and see whats in there!!!
> 
> Neal post a shot of that Benz bud!!!


Just to let you know Joe...Neal posted up his Benz & it has Lots of Ratitude!!!

Hey Newbie,

That truck is great. Love the tires, red rims and yellow checker pattern paint job! :thumbsup:

That bug on the Tyco Pro is fine and dandy baby...Looks like some 70s fun to me!!

Bob...Bugs rule! (paint it red)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Great now I need to VW build again...Thanks Newbie69*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I think Neal has inspired me to look in the "Junk" box and see whats in there!!!
> 
> Neal post a shot of that Benz bud!!!


Just to let you know Joe...Neal posted up his Benz & it has Lots of Ratitude!!!

Hey Newbie,

That truck is great. Love the tires, red rims and yellow checker pattern paint job! :thumbsup:

Chopping block 40 FORD...aWeSuMe MaN!!

That bug on the Tyco Pro is fine and dandy baby...Looks like some 70s fun to me!!

Bob...Bugs rule! (paint it red)...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Bobzilla must be soooo excited that he double posted!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJY said:


> Bobzilla must be soooo excited that he double posted!!! LOL!
> 
> Wes



OK I REALLY LMAO WHEN I READ THIS!!!!!!!!!! Good one Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

hey bob!glad you liked the truck pic.there are a couple home based shops in my neighborhood.its called"gezz louise"pretty nifty motor cycles out front too,but i didnt snap any pics.


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Bobzilla must be soooo excited that he double posted!!! LOL!
> 
> Wes


hahahahahaha :lol:



WesJY said:


> Bobzilla must be soooo excited that he double posted!!! LOL!
> 
> Wes


hahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!

Wes


----------



## clemedc

Now this is funny hahaha!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I went with a vintage Tyco Ford '32 Coupe body, hacked the fenders, and added some bits from a poor unsuspecting little diecast. Power from a $3.00 Mattyco HPX2 chassis, so it'll pretty much never need maintenance.










A little more on this build at the Caveman Motors thread . . . HERE.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Fun stuff - Looking forward to everyone else's rats.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great build 'doba ! Neal:dude:


----------



## plymouth71

Looking good!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Coupe 'Doba, but it started out as a Tyco '40 Ford....not a '32...but the Grill looks like a '32 
PS- I really like those wheels and tires too....they look very retro :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Too much cool in this thread. My head is gonna explode! Great work everyone!


----------



## bobhch

Doba this looks great with the fenderless look and all the other cool details you have added to your Rat!!

Bob...lovin' this thread...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

Nice!The exposed engine and cool wheels really work on it.


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet!


----------



## torredcuda

Almost done-just needs a tilt out windshield and a few minor details-


----------



## torredcuda

Went to a 1;1 rat rod show yesterday so here`s some inspiration for ya`ll-

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/torredcuda1/rat rods/


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Torred Cuda's Rat Rod ROX !! Love that Skull Grill !


Neal:dude:


----------



## alpink

my entry into the Rat Rod dealio? http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-30-Ford-Cou...ps=63&clkid=1904866400417591477#ht_2141wt_952 OK? LOL


----------



## clemedc

haha instant winner there al


----------



## Bill Hall

Al,

I'll be willing to give you my vote...but first you'll have to define what a "coupe-roadster" is...???


----------



## tjetsgrig

Bill Hall said:


> Al,
> 
> I'll be willing to give you my vote...but first you'll have to define what a "coupe-roadster" is...???




Maybe coupester.....


----------



## torredcuda

Make the top removable so it can be both???


----------



## Super Coupe

How about Jalopy or Junkster? lol
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

Guess I better get my butt in gear... This was my Idea after all... I'm taking a steped on AFX Four Gear 32 Ford and making me a Rat Rod with a hemi...

Just to whett your Appetite, sorry for the poor pics, in a rush to get outta here...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Dan, me likey where yer goin wit dis one :thumbsup:
and da 5 wind'r coupes alwaze make me smile


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finally got the boys motivated!!! We started with an old Lakester body...










Decided to stretch it out a bit to fit a 4 gear setup, so we cut it and added a section. Also added a hood scoop molded from an old 55 we had out back...










Not sure if this qualifies for a rat rod or work in progress... 










The headers are temporary untill I can find a better donor and decide on whether or not to paint it...










This WIP look is a whole lot easier!!! Thanks for looking...RM


----------



## alpink

that's a rat!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's a ratty rat all right!! Good to see the boys back in action!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

definitely a qualifier, this build has brought out some cool rides


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow that's a great faux finish Randy. Very vintage in appearance.

Try your hand at some Plastruct tubing; with your talents, a set of vintage headers seems like a slam dunk.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ANother RM jem bro!!!

Very good dirty look. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Maybe dirty them wheels up a bit??


----------



## WesJY

WHOOOOHOOO!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wowsa-thats awesome ! :thumbsup: And IMHO, this car could have also fit the Racing Car CBP category as a LSR Salt Flats Racer, that just got finished -but not yet painted.... tho I like it this way better than a finished paint job


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> ANother RM jem bro!!!
> 
> Very good dirty look. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe dirty them wheels up a bit??


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Man those red rims are the PUNCH that takes it over the edge. 
A Rat Rod can have $2.99 worth of rattle paint on some steelies....yeah baby!

Bob...Hilltop does a dirty Rat Tennessee style...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Here's the trick on those red steelies. They are standard four gear slotted rims, front & rear. I greased up a toothpick, slid it into the axle hole, then laid em frontside up, mixed up a little resin, and with another toothpick, kinda dobbed/dripped it in there and let it self level, came back with a little paint, then glued in the center caps...RM


----------



## bobhch

Thanks for Sharron your VERY KEWL rim trick!!

Are those caps still available from ???? seller?

Bob...neat-o...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I got the caps at Hobby Lobby. They are called NailHeads, look back in the craft, shirt decorating department. Wal Mart is suppose to have em, but I couldn't find em there. Somebody on the diecast board had em at one time, but I think he's moved on...RM

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=181717


----------



## slotnewbie69

awesome as usual!


----------



## tjd241

*That'sa Ripper RM...*

Love the finish and the on purpose half'o Penzoil decal... nice touch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I got the caps at Hobby Lobby. They are called NailHeads, look back in the craft, shirt decorating department. Wal Mart is suppose to have em, but I couldn't find em there. Somebody on the diecast board had em at one time, but I think he's moved on...RM
> 
> http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=181717


I can not tell a lie. 





I just ordered me some, thanks for the tip Randy :wave:


----------



## clemedc

When I saw those wheels I was thinking where did he find those lol thanks for the tutorial great tip.


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on the Lakester & thanks for the tutorial on the rims! Nice faint Pennzoil decal & body extension. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Well we're getting close to the end of the line... Does anyone need an extension? I might LoL. Life is getting in the way, but there's some progress on my Rat rod project. By no means near completion tho


----------



## bobhch

Have some RARE free time today so, will get a little bit done on mine.

I used J.B. Kwik Weld to build up a spot for the rear chassis to sit on.

Then super glued in a couple pieces off of an old AFX Semi Trailer door to make a nice slide in rear mount. 

The rear tires need to slip on and off when removing and putting on the chassis but, that only takes a couple of seconds.










The last gear on the top gear plate just misses the wall of plastic under the rear window...Wheeew! It's nice when things work out. 



















With no room for a rear post I remembered a trick my good bud at Model Murdering used on a Coupe one time.

Hope the ratty-ness of my build doesn't give Bill Hall any bad nightmares.  
The rear body mount came from his deck of cards but, in a slam together fast mode. That is all I have time for right now. Down and Dirty baby!!





































Things have had a chance to dry so, now it is off to some Rat Rod painting!

Bob...this aint going to be pretty...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Well I figure I should at least give pic of where I'm at, so here ya go.








[/IMG]



I'll probably change the footwear out, we'll see.


BTW looking good Zilla!


----------



## bobhch

Hey plymouth71 taht is a ncie job of Pttunig tthgeor sftuf and fbaicrtaoin wrok! :thumbsup:

Bob...waht you tkinalg auobt Waclile...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That little Pepper is looking hotter and hotter!!! 
Liking that engine wiring P71!!! A Chevy engine looks right at home in that ol' Ford...
Cool work guys!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## plymouth71

Uhhhh. Thats a Hemi... :thumbsup: You don't think Plymouth 71 would drive something powered by Chevy do ya???


----------



## bobhch

*This little guy (my CBP) might get some personality yet...*

Nice friendly Ford vs. Chevy ribbing. :lol: hey plymouth and Hilltop mine might get its' power from a Yugo or a realy big go-cart engine? 
If you exhaust it right it could sound real cool and rev-eeeeeey. 

Shot some primer and dabled it with a brush, hit that with the hair dryer,
shot some Mullet Beer Green, then did a dry brush in silver, 
dry brush in clear orange ( yep my new rust wash to keep it from looking turdish  ),
a dry brush in black & then back and forth with the color dabbling until she looked Nutherish enough  to hang out with some flowers. 



















It is getting a little easier to do my painting in the garage now without my smokes.

Bob...still smoke free is me...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey P71, I'm digging yer 5 window :thumbsup: 








I'm also diggin that lift she is setting on, where did ya get it ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> Uhhhh. Thats a Hemi... :thumbsup: You don't think Plymouth 71 would drive something powered by Chevy do ya???


My apologies, it just looked like an orange, rear distributor wired Chevy small block...I guess I was just thinking how fast it would be, lol...RM
P.S. still like the wiring!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Getting my Rat on...*

Putting the chassis on to get an idea for decals.



















When this is all done I have a dull coat clear coat that I will be using for the first time. It is made by MicroScale so, it should work out just fine.

Bob...so many decals and so little time...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Wired....*

Yeah boy RM... That is some trick modeling!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...and Bob... looking pretty caramelized, ratted, and coming along nicely.. 

... *all* these great builds really gave me the midsummer bug.


----------



## clemedc

Nice 5 window Ralph and Bob has a nice chassis fit on that custom body nice work guys


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Ralph, it's a Matchbox/Lesney I picked up at an antique store. Never found another. Randy, I forgive you and will give you a nice clean shot of the engine when I'm done LoL!


----------



## clemedc

oops that compliment I gave to RALPH was meant for you plymouth71


----------



## plymouth71

LoL Thanks Clem!


----------



## tjd241

*ooops*

 [[[[[ snip ... moved to the racing thread ]]]]]


----------



## bobhch

Nuther Dave you just blew me away with these pics...Whol-ey PotatoS with gWAk...aaaaaaaaaaaaa Moleys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Man you done detailed and customized that A/A Rod to the HILT!

Bob...now that is a slot car...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Whoa baby!!! I'm liking this little Altered!!! Nice makeover, love the color package, engine set up...why didn't Aurora do this??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## clemedc

SWEET lil rod TJD Im struggling with mine but still hope to finish b4 labor day.


----------



## Bill Hall

You've really got the whole weathering thing down!

mmmmmm....Bob...she's so crusty she looks delicious... like a potatoe skin

I'm thinking for the decals, perhaps some sour cream, chives, bacon bits ....and a sprinkle of cheese.

One way or the other that car looks like it came straight outta the field. Very convincing!


----------



## XracerHO

That's one Rust bucket, you have there, BOB. Rust covers alot of work narrowing the car for the chassis. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

me zippy my lippy


----------



## tjd241

Ralphthe3rd said:


> PS- I know I should just shut up sometimes, but thats not my nature


Try harder.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Here is my shot at a Rat Rod

Top is chopped, Rear window filled to mimic a small window bug, Fenders removed and the nose was slammed, Added the Stinger, Color is Flat Black primer with a real light coat of gloss clear. 

Its running a mean green arm, Vented Chassis, JL mags, JB brushes, Lightened gear set and a 14 tooth crown setup. A true little screamer.

For those purists, don't fret too much this was a trashed VW Wild Ones Bug that was broken all along the side and already hacked up bad. I truly think I rescued the little guy. 

Boosted


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome save Boosted. I like it!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out great Boosted!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

tjd241 said:


> Try harder.


trying harder


----------



## gomanvongo

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Here is my shot at a Rat Rod
> 
> Top is chopped, Rear window filled to mimic a small window bug, Fenders removed and the nose was slammed, Added the Stinger, Color is Flat Black primer with a real light coat of gloss clear.
> 
> Its running a mean green arm, Vented Chassis, JL mags, JB brushes, Lightened gear set and a 14 tooth crown setup. A true little screamer.
> 
> For those purists, don't fret too much this was a trashed VW Wild Ones Bug that was broken all along the side and already hacked up bad. I truly think I rescued the little guy.
> 
> Boosted


that looks wicked! The vw movement in europe where rat rods gained lot of their current popularity and noteriety - I was buying european vw mags full of rat rodded beetles and busses long before Koolhouse started publishing Ol' Skool Rodz. your bug looks great - and I wouldn't worry about the purists - at least you didn't cut up a real oval window bug!


----------



## clemedc

nice save Boosted and good job


----------



## 41-willys

nice bug:thumbsup: gives me an idea for a bug build I was thinking about.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Guys, I am learning on the body work, slowly as I go along.

Boosted


----------



## bobhch

*I love Kewl little VWs like yours Boosted!!*



Boosted-Z71 said:


> Thanks Guys, I am learning on the body work, slowly as I go along.
> 
> Boosted


Boosted,

Just keep doing what you did to that Awesum Bug build of yours!
You picked the right rims for that little fun-guy...Sweet!

Bob...I learned every thing from everyone here at HT...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

I love the aurora bugs...or any bugs for that matter. 

The old auroras arent much more than a chubby lexan so ya know they'll scoot!
I've had an "Inch Pincher" project penciled up for years ...thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## slotto

Killer Punch Buggy! I've got a red one on the bench.


----------



## alpink




----------



## tjd241

Great Bug Boost... Looks like a real rat just like it sits ! ! !

AL ! ... Yer in ??... Glad to see it. Pick'n Up rat is lookin strong ! 

4 opposables fer the 2 of yous guys. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

alpink said:


>


Al I like it. endless possibilitys


----------



## clemedc

Al its what hot rodding is all about, IMO. I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Imagination land*

That's a great start Al.

I always love this blank canvas stage where the ride height and stance is pretty close; but none of accessories or details are set in stone.


----------



## alpink

I need to learn more about this camera and the contrast or white adjustments and quit being so lazy about using my tripod. focus could be better and contrast so you can see some of the detail molded in by Resin Dude. check out ResinDude.com


----------



## slotto

*I wanna play too*

Been wantin' to do this since I spotted it in the Wally Mart.








First I broke off all the goodies.








Then created the mold and made a few casts. As you casters know they don't always turn out just right.








Test fit with the factory glass.








Then I get another idea. Dump the T-Jet chassis and try the Lionel. This allows me to add an appropriate firewall.
More to come


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Good stuff bro. You guys amaze me still.

Nice casting job. I'd love to be able to do that.


----------



## TGM2054

That looks like a perfect body (and motor)for a four gear chassised altered! If you make any more and want to sell one let me know.


----------



## clemedc

nice work slotto


----------



## Bill Hall

*Good job!*



TGM2054 said:


> That looks like a perfect body (and motor)for a four gear chassised altered! If you make any more and want to sell one let me know.


Me too! Way back when, I built one of my original brass rats using that diecast 3 window coupe. I'd like to do another based off your cast slotto, with my new thundersaurus setup as the powerplant.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Alpink, here's a photo tip, DON'T USE the FLASH ! Just use the ambient room lighting, and/or light the subject with an incandescent light up close- but shaded away from the camera, and NOT IN the camera's Focal Range. Oh yeah- you should use a tripod if using ambient lighting, because the shutter speed will probably be alot slower, and you don't want to blur the image.


----------



## alpink




----------



## clemedc

ah yes a lil black and its coming to life Al


----------



## slotcarman12078

All that progress done in the midst of a hurricane!!! :lol: Glad to see you weathered the storm AL! Now we can see what you're working with. Looking good already. Is the proposed power plant lurking in the background?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Great idea with the use of a Lionel chassis Slotto...man that is a neat casting!

alpink your looking Rat right along with the rest of us...Cool Beans!

Bob...nothing got done on mine today...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Not finished yet, gotta flat cote it and add some parts to make it street legal...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow- thats really cool Dan :thumbsup: Where on earth did you get those tiny whiteline front tires ?...I guess by the tread on those tires they came from a diecast ?


----------



## plymouth71

You Betcha! from my Gremlin... See I recycle!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Alpink & Plymouth ! You guys are both "Ratted Out """ :thumbsup:!!! Great builds !!


Neal:dude: AKA " Der RattMeister " !


----------



## clemedc

Make it street legal LOL now thats classic


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

Great transformation.


----------



## bobhch

Plymouth that Rust Bucket is Great! Love your rust detail and that engine in orange with detial just POPs the right Rat Way! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Diggin' your rim choice too...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys, but just wait until I dull it down, it looks way better in my experience.. . Here's some of my work to show what I mean!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dan, I sure hope those two cars are 1/24th scale -and NOT 1/64th ! Awesome details :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

DAAAAAAANG!

That's some world class diarama.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I guess Roscoe finally caught 'em.. You think Uncle Jesse would have at least moved the General into the barn... 

Great job with the rusty crusties 71! Very convincing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Great weathering!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You sure done a "good" job at making some cars look "bad", especially that 57!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I love the busted axle on that blown up rear end Dan!!

How do you make em look rusty like that? Is it all paint?


----------



## plymouth71

It's all paint my friend


----------



## clemedc

*My rat rod*

Well I decided to go another direction with my Rat Rod build I used a Dash modified/roadster body then added a 37 Ford TOP and Grill. It sits on a Tough Ones chassis with a RED DEVIL 6 ohm arm, WIZZARD shoes and brushes, Super Polymer magnets, Delrin rims VRROOOOOMMM 







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## alpink

WOW, cool build. I like it.


----------



## WesJY

Clemedc - SWEET CAR! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## slotto

yeah, that's a great ride! Everything fits together nicely.


----------



## clydeomite

*My Rat Hot Rod*

Howdy:
I had this project laying around for several years and decided that i would finish it for this contest. Its a Aurora hot rod bod that My dog liked so much he chewed on it ( poor Buster).
Clyde-0-Mite
P.S. i posted this in wrong section I meant to post in Racing car CBP Opps:freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Clem, I really love the end results on your Rat, and I'd like to challenge you to a Match Race against my #42 Dirt Modified Coupe 
Seriously, I like the direction you took with the roof, and your powertrain sounds about like a Match for mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Clem now I see what you were trying to dye the delrin for, Nice Project, it looks great,
I bet that's a little screamer. Very nice job

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054

Well heres a work in progress. not exactly original since there seems to be a lot of Bugs here recently. i still need to build a stinger exhaust, do some detail painting, and after looking at it I think I should cut down the hood scoop. looks like I need to center up that front hub cap also.


----------



## clemedc

Thanks for the compliments everyone and the challenge from Ralph lol. Who know maybe 1 day we can race Ralph


----------



## clemedc

BTW Im liking the bug and I wanna see how you do your stinger exhaust TGM


----------



## tjd241

Sweet aging on the diorama cars and the CBP car P71. :thumbsup:

Great custom build Clem, wtg on the alternate roof and nose treatments. :thumbsup:

I'm like'n all the different Hot Rod body directions we're seeing. :wave:

Lookin strong Clyde and TGM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More good looking builds, liking the 37 roof addition...RM


----------



## bobhch

Plymouth Groovy Rust!!!!

Clem that black-ster IS aWEsUM! iT LooKs FaSt.......Vroooooooom Baby!

TGM you can NEVER have enough VWs....go FOR it!

Bob...beat me up and stick me in a junk yard please...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

This is a great thread! I'm enjoying all of these builds.


----------



## bobhch

Well with the Slot Car Cave down due to Major Remodeling and a CBP ending in a day something had to be done. 

I searched downstairs for some decals, Micro Flat, Micro Sol decal setting solution and went to town
....still going to town....still going.....must....hurry....time....is.....running....out. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!




























Bob...Rod On...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BOBZILLA - YEAAAHHHH BABY!! Thats a RATTY!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*This is a build that can be run without worrying about scratching the paint...*



WesJY said:


> BOBZILLA - YEAAAHHHH BABY!! Thats a RATTY!!!
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Wait just a minute........it gets RATTY-ER. You know Rat as we have a few Great examples of yours here at Las Zillas Speedway...Love them! 

I'm looking to put some decals on the doors and then do a touch up (maybe with some more sanding?) here & there for the final look. 

Kinda one of those go with it builds. When you are building a show rod you kinda know what it is going to look like exactly. 

Since there is only one more day left will be working on the engine compartment and radiator to give it a finished appearance as possible. 

Will be adding to this after the deadline if it doesn't get all wrapped up on Monday.



















Eye knew there was a reason for the Mullet Beer Green paint that got shot under all that rust.

How often do you get to take some really coarse sandpaper to your custom slot car builds and feel good about it? 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that was fun!

Have been busy with Life lately but, took some time out today to have some slot car fun & it felt great!

Bob...engine power still needed up front...zilla


----------



## clemedc

I like it Bob go go go.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're getting there Bob.. rusty crusty mullet green...zilla!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## WesJY

Bob - when I look at the picture of your car - it's screaming at me that the monster from the "swamp thing - movie" should be driving it!!!!! I see mud, slimy green , etc.. if you get my drift! 

Wes


----------



## slotto

*Not gonna make the deadline*

Sorry guys, I gotta back out of the competition. I'm not gonna be able to make the deadline. I've got too much on the bench and I can't seem to get motivated in finishing any of it in time.
















maybe next time
slotto


----------



## alpink

all good candidates there slotto. throw some flat on any one of em and there ya go.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Slotto, don't thinking backing out- think WIP ! Those are awesome cars, and they maybe considered rats, just not finished yet. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup: All of those WIP's look like Great projects 
PS- I love that '53 Studebaker, at least I think thats what it is


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> How often do you get to take some really coarse sandpaper to your custom slot car builds and feel good about it?
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that was fun!


Easy big feller, don't start sanding everything, although it works great in this application Bob...does anybody else think like this man...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


>


Cool stuff Slotto!!! Personally I say "Down with the deadline, keep on building"!!! Good things take time... Liking that Stude project and the rack rod...RM
P.S. Are you subbing work out to another shop???


----------



## plymouth71

The deadline is not carved in stone... I could use a bit more time my self.. shall we put it to a vote?


----------



## bobhch

Slotto you just keep on building. None of us are going anyplace. 
Your Shop & Rats are Far Out Dude!!! 

I started to drill, post, glue, paint more on my rat rod today. 
This is a Blast....now for some door decals.






































Man there is going to be some FOAM coming out of this when it gets tapped.
Every corner is a slide around. 
Then the pedal gets punched for some wheel hopping...yeah baby!

Bob...I don't have a Mullet...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Slotto and bob - frickin awesome!!

Wes


----------



## clemedc

I say keep the build going I like what Im seeing here keep going slotto and im loving the Keg Zilla


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bob...does it like no other...Zilla :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Crusty mullet?

Anybody heard from Joez?


----------



## bobhch

*It's Mullet Beer...*

DONE...yeah baby!!



















Not DONE...lol O O O O O O O O O O O O











Here are some pictures of almost done below...





























These pics above were taken right before the final steps of installing the window (used goop as not to haze the glass), 
driver (she's the designated driver), arm with knife and Mullet Beer decals were added.

Bob...had lots of fun building this ...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Looks pretty Ratty there Bob.. 


Kinda surprised there isn't blood splatter on the table.. .. from Ginger smackin ya in the head for using her table... LOL

CJ


----------



## Super Coupe

Holy giant bucket of cheez balls,that looks great Mr.Zilla.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome Bob...color me mullet green... zilla!! Good news, by the way... They're gonna extend the deadline. You can start anudder one! :lol:

Missing joez..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I guess this is a rat I did without realizing.


----------



## plymouth71

Cool Joe, thanks for sharing!


----------



## clemedc

Thats a qualifier for sure Joe


----------



## clydeomite

Ok as Promised... Its My Bd :hat:and here is a pic of my " rat Truck and my Hot rod in one shot. My truck has a 430 Linkin ***** in it Full interior, tilt front end and tonuea cover . wheels are " Schromes":freak: period to the late 50's early 60'sit's mounted on a 3 gear AFX Aw chassis with pot handles removed . 
Diorama shows Goofy and Gumby helping " Baldy" unload Race car from trailer. Race car is my other build Auroa hot mrod bod with different grille. Injected ***** and Moon disc"s.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Clyde that is hot dude!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I need to sink the engine. Maybe add pipes??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking stuff Clyde, like that flip front end and that after market grill on the hot rod...Don't forget the tie downs on that trailer...
Always liking a Willys J65!!! Yea, sink that motor, just my opinion...RM


----------



## WesJY

clyde - that is one bad a$$ set you got there!!! :thumbsup:

joe - sweet willy! it looks like a hemi engine there. LOL..

Wes


----------



## clemedc

clyde im impressed you have gumby and goofy lol
Joe sink that HEMI


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok here it is guys. Fresh off my bench. I did this in the last couple hours.






































Addes a little rust around the edges and on the deck lid too lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Like every true Rat I had to put some chromies on there. Every junjker always has shiny wheels!!!

The window net is just in case I lose the blower. What shoud I do with that hidious grill??


----------



## TBI

WesJY said:


> sweet willy! it looks like a hemi engine there. LOL..
> 
> Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad you sunk the motor!!! Like the wheels!!! Like the body Work In Progress!!! Take a look at Nuther Dave's Willys, he hogged the grill area out completely, looks pretty cool, jus sayn'. ( http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336044&page=5 #62, 6 th pic, don't think he would mind ) Looks like your grill has been sanded off anyways...RM


----------



## WesJY

TBI said:


>


YEAH BABY!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Like every true Rat I had to put some chromies on there. Every junjker always has shiny wheels!!!
> 
> The window net is just in case I lose the blower. What shoud I do with that hidious grill??


Grill Teeth come to mind  Yo Dude check out my grill...

That Neat little Hemi Willys of yours looks like it would give Hilltops STP logo car a run for it's money....Vroooooom, Vroooooom, Screeeeeatch!!!



:devil:



:woohoo:
:woohoo:

Clyde,

That Truck, trailer and rod combination is Trick!! 

You worked your Booty off on all that...Sweet!

Bob...Rat n Roll...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe your Willy's is BAD A$$!!!
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

Awesome stuff guys... Clyde, Happy B-Day. How old of a fart are ya?... I'm diggin the "Package Deal" concept... great truck.... And JoeGS... those wheels DO set the whole build off nicely... How can ya not love a Willys with a meatloaf pan? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Welllllllll Since ya axed me I'll tell ya I'm a happy 58 yrs yung today and still play with toy cars. Thankx for all the kind words bout my race rig I dig it .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rolls

Happy 58th, Clyde! And way cool flip nose you posted!


----------



## slotto

*What a great thread!*

I too am with Bill on this. Let's keep it going.
Thanks for the encouragement everyone. Lately, I found some extra time and decided to revisit the '54 Chevy from earlier in my Handmade Hotrod thread.
This car originally started out as a diecast in which I shortened by slicing a chunk from the middle and mending it back together again. But this body is too heavy to run the way it was. Recently I've gotten back into casting and created a mold for it...








































I love how the axle pokes thru the center of the rear wheels. it looks like a center cap.
I cast the hood in a separate mold, as you can see, it's removable. The "engine" is courtesy HW which is wedged in the front pocket. The body sits upon a standard T-jet chassis with AFX steelies with the inner flanges cut off so everything tucks nicely under the body. The front tires are from a magnet car and the rears are from RRR. Yes it will run! :thumbsup:
Still not done, I plan french the headlights, add screw posts, some of the chrome and the glass. Another shot of flat black and maybe even paint the tail lights.

Yes, I have a second garage. This one is the body shop, the other is the speed shop. I built it in dedication to my uncle who recently died from cancer. He was a body man by trade for over 40 years. He was a good man.
stay tuned


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Slotto she is smoking hot!!! Cast any extras?? Hmmm??:wave:


----------



## clemedc

Great fit on the 54 SLOTTO esp considering its a Tjet chassis I love it. If you ever cast another and are willing to sell or trade it let me know. Sorry to hear about your Uncle.


----------



## alpink

better cast three then. count me in too. nice job man. I just bought a 6" cutoff tool from Harbor Freight with a 20% off coupon to be able to easily section diecasts. I was using up too many cut off discs in the Dremel and having a hard time keeping a parallel line. nice customs!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> better cast three then. count me in too. nice job man. I just bought a 6" cutoff tool from Harbor Freight with a 20% off coupon to be able to easily section diecasts. I was using up too many cut off discs in the Dremel and having a hard time keeping a parallel line. nice customs!


Nice Al. Which did you buy from HF? And those little dremel cut off wheels are very brittle!!!


----------



## alpink

Joe, it is the HF brand Chicago, which actually has no history of ever being USA made. but it was listed at $50, and the 20% off reduced it to $40. three additional cut off wheels were $6. I haven't taken it out box yet. later today.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Joe, it is the HF brand Chicago, which actually has no history of ever being USA made. but it was listed at $50, and the 20% off reduced it to $40. three additional cut off wheels were $6. I haven't taken it out box yet. later today.



Cool. I'll have to check it out. I have to hit HF today too.


----------



## alpink

there is a 2" for about $28, but I thought it would be too small for some of the die cast cars i intend on sectioning.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

That 54 is just plain wicked, Very nice job. & Joe the Willy's is just too real looking, We have a local 1/8th mile track here and I have seen several Willy's that yours reminds of

Great job guys

Boosted


----------



## tjd241

*The 54 is a 10...*

Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Some great lookers! Love the Willys and the 54 kicks ...... :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 41-willys

the 54 rocks


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. Can't promise I can turn out 3 perfect casts.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> I too am with Bill on this. Let's keep it going.
> Thanks for the encouragement everyone. Lately, I found some extra time and decided to revisit the '54 Chevy from earlier in my Handmade Hotrod thread.
> This car originally started out as a diecast in which I shortened by slicing a chunk from the middle and mending it back together again. But this body is too heavy to run the way it was. Recently I've gotten back into casting and created a mold for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the axle pokes thru the center of the rear wheels. it looks like a center cap.
> I cast the hood in a separate mold, as you can see, it's removable. The "engine" is courtesy HW which is wedged in the front pocket. The body sits upon a standard T-jet chassis with AFX steelies with the inner flanges cut off so everything tucks nicely under the body. The front tires are from a magnet car and the rears are from RRR. Yes it will run! :thumbsup:
> Still not done, I plan french the headlights, add screw posts, some of the chrome and the glass. Another shot of flat black and maybe even paint the tail lights.
> 
> Yes, I have a second garage. This one is the body shop, the other is the speed shop. I built it in dedication to my uncle who recently died from cancer. He was a body man by trade for over 40 years. He was a good man.
> stay tuned


 Sorry to hear about your Uncle !! He must have been a great inspiration !!

:thumbsup:The Low ridin' '54 Chevy Is BadAss to the core ! LMK if we can do a trade OK ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dibs!!



slotto said:


> Thanks guys. Can't promise I can turn out 3 perfect casts.


----------



## alpink




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Al, Why you post up a yellow Hot Rod??? You know it gets me excited!!! Rat rod truck is cool, but...!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Al is the Yellow coupe a resin cast from a HotWheels coupe? I have one that I was working on getting ready to try to cast it, looks like you beat me too it. 

Both are Good looking rides 

Boosted


----------



## alpink

that is another one of Resin Dude's early creations that I just painted the front and then multiply coated all in Future. he considered it a blem because of the little flecks of red that were left in the mold. I could have painted it, but I wanted to try the future right on the resin and it worked. but it doesn't on all brands. I might decal it yet and then Future it some more. the rat is just that, I chopped the top the thickness of one cut off disk and super glued it back on. the rest is just layering red primer, gray prime and flat black. thanx for having me in the group! 

'^y


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey Al, that's what they make decals for. Just add a license plate and set of Moon Eyes, that's what I'm thinking...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Al, real sharp. So your saying Rick has those yellow babies in stock??? Front grille and engine assembly too???


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey Al.Cool little coupe.Just because it's yellow doesn't mean it's a lemon.lol Looks like that will haul the mail,groceries and anything else.The future is so bright I gotta wear shades.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet looking pair Al! One of these days I want to try lighting head lights like that pick up has. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your Chebby cast came out great slotto!! I hope to see it lit up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Naw Al,

Thanx for joining up and playing along with us! We need all the help we can get.

I love a good three window build and the integral front casting is the cherry on top.


----------



## clemedc

2 sweet rides Al


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Al, those Rods look awesome :thumbsup: But I'm particularly fond of the yellow 3 window coupe.
Off-topic, btw Al, I've been working on that body you sent me, and it's now more than halfway to completion, and I'll post some WIP pix tomorrow of it on a chassis. but let me warn you(hope you won't be mad?), but it ain't a ProMod anymore, nope. It's now a dirttrack Jalopy, and I've wanted a vintage style body for a certain T-Jet Chassis I have, thats set up a little differently. At first glance others will just think that the body has been modded from a standard Willys, but only YOU and I know what it originally looked like


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Slotto, that '54 Chevy look GREAT TOO ! :thumbsup: It had me fooled in earlier pix of the white resin cast body version....


----------



## alpink

hey Ralph, whatever you are doing is fine with me. you have your thing. go for it!


----------



## slotto

Great job on the coupe Al. And your Rat truck is very cool as well.


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

Great 54 mold and mildew work. Love the engine through the hood look. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chop, chop...what a Great looking car you have created!!

My Uncle had a 54 Chevy all fixed up with a Nova front end.
Someone in his car club talked him out of it for a price.

Nice dedication to your Uncle on the 54 build. RIP

alpink,

Love your rusty, crusty slammed down to the ground pickup! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
The roof has "that just right look" to it! 

Yellow Coupe...  gets a double, double 2 SMILES from the Zilla-nation gang!!

Bob... Iron Crosses forever...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok, here's another contribution to this thread. but to be honest, this is only a Rat for a short time, and is actually a W.I.P. Dirttrack Jalopy.
The body I just acquired a few days ago from Alpink, it was one of his original Resin Cast-Willys Pro/Mod Drag race Bodies, and it came with a huge hood Scoop and a Huge rear wing on the back deck with a parachute below. and oh yeah, the Body was a really severe Blem to say the least.
Anyway, I've been hacking away at the body for a day or so, and here is the progress, and it's almost ready to paint....


----------



## alpink

you are right, I don't recognize it. LOL. nice job removing the excesses that you don't want and smoothing out the bubbly defects that developed from the pigment I tried.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Al, I normally don't like working with resin Cast bodies or parts. But whatever type of resin you used, I really liked working with it, it was really a hard shell and took to cutting, drilling and sanding very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Damn!!! That babys got back!!!!

Major Booty!!! I likey!!!

Sir Mix Alot would even approve!!:wave:


----------



## slotto

nice touch on the grille


----------



## gomanvongo

Hi guys, 

I haven't posted much on here before, mostly because I couldn't figure out how to work the durn camera! I was hoping it wasn't too late to throw in my rat rod 'recker, towing a trashed turd burd :wave:








[/url][/IMG] 

As you can see this cabover's had a hard life, but there's a nitrous juiced, blown drag engine down under there somewhere hooked to those chrome sidepipes (well one sidepipe, my three year old was playing with it earlier), 'cause you gotta be first on the scene (haulings a competitive business in my town, it's tough to get a toe hold!)

Speaking of tow holds, this wrecker's wreck is ratted to the point of rotted. There had been excitement at the junkyard at first that a t-bird was showing up, but even the engine is seized in this POS.



aaand so, off to the crusher it'll have to go :wave:








[/url][/IMG]
Not as much rod, perhaps - but lots of rat in here!

john


----------



## clemedc

cool wrecker Goman nice track too


----------



## gomanvongo

clemedc said:


> cool wrecker Goman nice track too


thanks - it's a ton of fun! I've got it on an artin chassis (man - those things can fly!) and the rule for newbies at the track is you've got to make a lap with the tburd still on back - it usually take the length of a cold beverage for most folks to get the hang, but that poor old lifelike thunderbird sure takes a beating!

john


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Goman. Cool looking layout. Love the 5 finger discount store!


----------



## Rolls

Cool!! Those pics just scream laugh out loud fun!! Nice aging on the T-Bird, too!


----------



## bobhch

gomonvongo,

Awesum Rat Tow Truck Man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your track layout looks like alot of fun.

I wanna tow that t-bird a lap or two

Hey Ralph,

Your alpink WiLLys Is LoOkInG fUn To rUn...just like it sits!

Can't wait to see what it looks like in it's second life fixed up.

Bob...Rat me Amo-day-ous...zilla


----------



## gomanvongo

Thanks for the kind words guys!

There's also this Mavericky Maverick rolling around my town - it's bone stock and automatic under that gross exterior, but the owner fondly believes that because it has faux-race stickers and he doesn't wash it, that it's a real Rat Rod! He saw in Ol' school Rodz that lots of rats have whitewalls, so it was an easy decision when he wound up getting a job painting fences to go the extra step.








[/url][/IMG]

I hate to disillusion him, but real rat rods don't smell like gym socks and doritos inside...

john


----------



## slotto

Whoa, nice rust on that Thunderbird


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff GoMan!!! Like that big wrecker you got there. Somebody else had one of those. Cool quick marts you got there too, 5 Finger and HO Made!!!...RM


----------



## TGM2054

WHOA! Cool Maverick body! Thats the way most of them look around here(the few that are left)That would make a neat nostalgia pro stock.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Maverick & RatBird ! :dude:Neal


----------



## slotto

*Fiddy Fo*

I finished up the Rat '54 this morning. Although it is not entirely Rat, it does have Rat tendencies...

















































As said before, this started out as a Jesse James diecast car. It was to long and heavy in my opinion to use it as a straight up slot car. And since my choice of chassis is the Thunder Jet, some modifications to the body had to be made. I removed a large section of metal from the roof and door sections, then mended them back together. Next I filled the cracks left over with putty, them created a rubber mold to cast a new resin car. The casting began and I quickly noticed that I had no idea what I am doing. It looked like swiss cheese. Eventually I sorta got a hold of things and out popped something I could work with. I had to grind out a lot of unneeded resin and do a little body work to smooth things out. Next came the flat black - cheapest stuff I could find. Then noticed the roof needed some more work. This is where I left off last time. Since then, I was able to work over the roof and retouch some other spots and re shoot the paint. Next I hand painted the headliner red and insert the glass from the metal body. Then came the headlights, grille and bumper -again from the doner, and the pipes from an M2 car. As low as it sits, the wheels do roll, so I call this one done.
slotto


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I vote it's a "Rat" Love it, Great work!

Boosted


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Slotto, thats an original one right there, good job - :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

+1 to what Ralph said! Very cool, slotto!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it slotto!! I thought for sure you lit it up... The donor headlights had me going! Great job fitting the chrome back in place! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotto the details is where's it's at!!

That thing is low and mean. The lakeside pipes really cap it off nice.


----------



## gomanvongo

slotto said:


> I finished up the Rat '54 this morning. Although it is not entirely Rat, it does have Rat tendencies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As said before, this started out as a Jesse James diecast car.



sweeeeeeeeeeeet! that is meaner than anything jesse built! I'm really liking the shortened body line - almost has a ghia profile now. sorta puts me in mind of old CARtoons artworks as well (just need some massively oversized valve stems on those rims!).

john


----------



## WesJY

Slotto - thats one BADA$$ car!! 

Wes


----------



## alpink

slotto, that is a "righteous" rat dude!


----------



## clemedc

very cool slotto


----------



## slotto

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement guys.
more rats to come
slotto


----------



## slotnewbie69

really great build slotto!


----------



## plymouth71

I too love the lake pipes. Where'd ya find em if ya don't mind???


----------



## 1scalevolvo

gomanvongo said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeet! that is meaner than anything jesse built! I'm really liking the shortened body line - almost has a ghia profile now. sorta puts me in mind of old CARtoons artworks as well (just need some massively oversized valve stems on those rims!).
> 
> john


Its "Rat " enough for me !!:thumbsup: Great work !! 


:dude:Neal


----------



## tjd241

*Ditto the board comments...*

... Gotta love the bundt pan intake neatly poking up from below and the set of lakers are a nice touch... that flat black really works too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Slotto, GREAT job on chop, cut, rebuild, cast, body work, prime, paint & detailing of Jame's diecast. Texture of the paint suits the car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool chop,cut, & rebuild!!! I'm liking that grill and bumper treatment, and of course the chrome engine doesn't hurt at all!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Great thread!


----------



## kiwidave

Downunder Rat!


----------



## TGM2054

You know it's slammed when you can see the gear plate through the side windows! Nice! So I take it this thread isn't done yet?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! And that's all I got to say!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## alpink

kiwidave, that tail dragger is toot-sweet


----------



## clemedc

sWeeT LiL AZZ DRagGER KIWI


----------



## TBI

TGM2054 said:


> You know it's slammed when you can see the gear plate through the side windows! Nice!


Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

That's killer Dave, I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*KD, just scraping by... In the best kinda way.*



TGM2054 said:


> So I take it this thread isn't done yet?


NOt even close. :devil:


----------



## Bill Hall

You betcha!

When the arm gear and the window sill are in snyc ya know yer there.


----------



## Rolls

KD,

Those hints of red showing through the black?? Too cool, man!! Diggin it.

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool KD!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wouldn't want that following me down a dark road..


----------



## WesJY

KD -  

This one should be called a "Red Devil Rat"!!!!

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Cruelty to Beetles*

ok here's the disclaimer: the pictures below show, in graphic detail, abuse and violent hacking of an aircooled VW. if you don't have the stomach for that sort of thing, read no further. you have been warned. (lols)

anyway, i realize this thread is winding down, but i have been wanting to get in on it with a Beetle, since it seemed like not too many of us used one as their starting point. i was going for something like this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamdhopkins/3673934472/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bymarcus/5005819205/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/go_bagel/1141872705/

http://ll.speedhunters.com/u/f/eaga...ke Garrett/1May/Car Features/rat bug/rat5.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/go_bagel/1142906948/

i thought i actually had the right idea: low in the front...



















low in the back...










i think the stance is right...










BUT...

here's where it gets ugly, as you may have noticed from the side pics. my favorite implement of destruction is, as many of you know, the Dremel. well, i went and did it this time. instead of gently prodding at the inside of the body for clearance, maybe using a little clay to see exactly where the gearplate touched and nibble at it a little at a time, i went all Texas Chainsaw Massacre... (warning: this is the ugly one)










I sat and looked and said "Why the h$*&^ did I hack so much out? I could have gotten away with little more than two pinholes for the gearplate and two more for the back of the chassis..."

Anyway, it was kind of gruesome to look at. reminded me of some macabre picture of a mannequin with chunks of the face busted out. i had to do something.

so i did. with Squadron Putty.










this almost looks kinda worse, but i already have a lot of that filed away and a second light smear over it... hopefully this can be salvaged into a respectable rat bug...

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71

KiwiDave: that thing is SLAMMED, that has to be the lowest car I have seen, great, the red and black look great together. Very Nice

ParkRNDL; I appreciate the warning you gave, then I saw it was a Dash bug and I felt better about the whole deal. But it looks great, I really like how the front tucked right down, Little body work, little paint and its going to look great, Carry on with the good work.

This Thread should never end, the cars are awesome.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

You picked a tough one to lower, Rick!!  It's gonna look great slammed and ratted! I hope you can get it back in shape!!

I think I would have gone a different route by trimming as much bulk off the chassis before attacking the body. Curving the lower section of the back post seat, and maybe trimming the back section of the top plate may have saved a ton of work patching the original body. As long as the alignment notch pins are still there, and the driven gear clears the body, it should be okay. If hacking a chassis makes you squeamish, cut up a JL/AW instead.


----------



## clemedc

yeah what SCM said


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just add some big air scoops on both sides, kinda like those Mustang side covers...Take a credit card, make you a roll/bend type tunnel, then bond them in place. ???????? Just thinking out loud here...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just add some big air scoops on both sides, kinda like those Mustang side covers...Take a credit card, make you a roll/bend type tunnel, then bond them in place. ???????? Just thinking out loud here...RM


I actually thought of that... something like the AFX Baja Bug, which has scoops that come up across the rear window. Only problem is that my extreme hackage extended off the edges of the "hood"/engine cover... if I had kept the holes within the hood, which it looks like I could have done, that would have worked better. Haven't discounted it as an option yet, though...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcarman12078 said:


> You picked a tough one to lower, Rick!!  It's gonna look great slammed and ratted! I hope you can get it back in shape!!
> 
> I think I would have gone a different route by trimming as much bulk off the chassis before attacking the body. Curving the lower section of the back post seat, and maybe trimming the back section of the top plate may have saved a ton of work patching the original body. As long as the alignment notch pins are still there, and the driven gear clears the body, it should be okay. If hacking a chassis makes you squeamish, cut up a JL/AW instead.


:thumbsup: I 2nd the motion !! Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch

Sweet Mav, 54, Merc and bug destruction...am trying to keep up. :freak:

Bob...thanks for posting everyone & Rat Rod on forever...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

I decided the Rat Bug needed a roof rack. But how to make one? Paper clips were a good start, and then I noticed this on the Endless Shelf 'O Stuff:










Hmmmmmm.










Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.










This is so crazy it just might work...

(to be continued)

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Yep. I believe that's the ratty look I was going for.










The running boards don't quite drag, but there's not much daylight under them.










Wonder what the story is with that blue fender...



















Maybe it has to do with rust, like on this side. Looks like the bumper mount rusted right off. Someone's been doing some sloppy body work on it, that's for sure.  










Greasy driving food? I smell a road trip...



















as with all rat projects, this one doesn't seem to be done. maybe the luggage will change, maybe it needs surfboards or some old school Aurora decals, or maybe more different colored body panels...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Rick, yer Ratty Bug looks GREAT just as it is now :thumbsup:
BTW- my dad took our brand new(at the time) 1969 Bug up to Canada for a Vacation that year, and wouldn't ya know it, he had a damn roof rack clamped up top that looked very similar to the one you made.... ahhhh, to be a kid again, and sit in that little luggage space behind the back seat


----------



## Rolls

Great fun following along on this one! Cool bug slamming, Rick!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's thinking inside/outside of the box right there, jus sayn!!!...RM


----------



## slotto

I like it. After those holes I was thinkin' uh-oh but nice recovery Rick!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was concerned at first, as the compound curves of the hood and fenders can be a real PITA, but you done good Rick!! Love the roof rack idea too!! I bought an IRS on fire model for the table and have slowly chewed up the bars that were supposed to go on the lower windows for use as roof racks. I never woulda thunk of paper clips, and here we've seen a 2nd example of ingenuity with their use this week!! Nice rattification job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Thanks all. I am aware that the trunk (hood? body work area, whatever) looks WAAAAY ugly, but if I can hide it a little/draw attention from it by masking it with a different color paint and weathering/detailing the rest of the little mutt, then I'll call it creative cheating and run with it... 

Not the most traditional definition of a rat rod, but I'm having fun with it!

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great job on the VW Bug Rick !! Looks like those $200 Hippie specials that they drove to Woodstock in 1969 !!



Neal:dude:

" Oh I came upon a Child of God he was walking down the road........."


----------



## bobhch

*Today...........Cool bug pictures!!*

Bug On!

Creative cheating...call it what yah want rick but, that roof rack from that $3.00 Faller package is Off The Hook Dude!!

Rick you are having lots of fun from the looks of these pictures. 
Drive on..........Yeah!! 

Bob...Bug on you little bugger...zilla


----------



## win43

WOW

Very cool!!!! Love the roof rack :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

*Inspired*

This was a fun build ,this Thread has some great work ,Also this ford has some Bill halls model murdering GOP.Guys keep up great work.


----------



## clemedc

sweet lil ride there


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh man!

Great teaser....Lets see the rest of it!


----------



## slotto

dig it SJJ


----------



## alpink

hey Jon, sweet ride you got there!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good ther SJJ, like where this is heading!!! Those battery cables should be thick enough, jus sayn'  RM


----------



## plymouth71

Tres' Cool


----------



## sidejobjon

Bill Hall said:


> Oh man!
> 
> Great teaser....Lets see the rest of it!


I will try to get more pictures. The chassis i copyed a cobra mite to fit a TYCO motor & easy to add brass front end. Copying a Cobra- Mite makes for easy motor mounting . The wires i guess will go to something like a Doug Morris TCP pickup system.
The hole back of body thanks to Bill H , I cut out about one third to srink & goped to get those afx rears in alittle more.
Thanks


----------

